# first time horse owner!



## miniaturefarm (Mar 30, 2022)

So, I need some tips, I finally saved up enough money for a Shetland pony. I have taken lessons for 5 years and understand the cost / time of owning horses, but I believe I can do it!


(1, Grass)

So, the field I'm keeping my Shetland pony in, is not exactly "grass" straw grows in it. and people cut it a few times a year. So, will the pony eat this?  


(2, Over feeding)

Should I feed my pony grain? I understand that they eat hay in stuff, but should I feed my pony's hay yearly? should I leave hay out there for them to eat? but about the grain, should they eat it? all year round? if so, how much? (By the way I'm getting one pony and if I need to, I could get it a companion if her/him needs it)


(3, Buying)

I'm looking for a 10 / 20-year-old Shetland with good manners, I don't care about the gender, but I want a pony that stands good for the farrier, kid safe, loads into the trailer, etc. YES! I want the dream pony! but of course I want a pony to bond with and love on and care for. But give me tips of buying and what I should look for.


(4, too much grass?)

Would my pony eat too much grass? or straw whatever grows out in the field, would my pony eat too much? and is there a way I could stop that?


(5, Tips and tricks)

I need all the tips I need! send any in that you think I need,

Thank you!


----------



## Palomino (Mar 30, 2022)

Welcome to BYH!! That is so exciting! First, where are you located, just generally in the US? I breed and show American Shetlands, but also know many people with outstanding prospects all around the country.

1,2, and 4 depend on the condition and metabolism of your horse and the work they are doing. My pasture horses are out on pasture full time, but it is not very lush all year. In the spring, I acclimate them to the more lush pasture over a few weeks. If they have sufficient pasture, you should not have to feed hay in the summer, but you should feed it over the winter. I do not grain my pasture horses unless they are also in training.

3. I cannot stress enough how important it is to find a reputable seller! I highly recommend buying a gelding. There are a lot of great geldings with training and show records out there at very reasonable prices. Stallions can be more challenging and mares can be moody, but a gelding is usually very dependable. Depends on the horse, obviously. Horses are herd animals, but if you have other animals, they can do fine on their own. If you have two horses, chances are they are going to bond and that can be an inconvenience if you decide to take one out on a trail drive for example.

Feel free to PM me for more info! I know of quite a few outstanding horses available now!


----------



## miniaturefarm (Mar 31, 2022)

Thank you! this really helped, I'm in the US yes but I'm not planning on showing the ponies. But I'm not looking at buying two ponies, could I get a goat for the pony? I see people who do that. I actually have a lot of experience with goats / pigs etc. But in the future, we may get more pony's / horses but right now my family can't really afford it.  Thank you again!


Palomino said:


> Welcome to BYH!! That is so exciting! First, where are you located, just generally in the US? I breed and show American Shetlands, but also know many people with outstanding prospects all around the country.
> 
> 1,2, and 4 depend on the condition and metabolism of your horse and the work they are doing. My pasture horses are out on pasture full time, but it is not very lush all year. In the spring, I acclimate them to the more lush pasture over a few weeks. If they have sufficient pasture, you should not have to feed hay in the summer, but you should feed it over the winter. I do not grain my pasture horses unless they are also in training.
> 
> ...


!


----------



## miniaturefarm (Mar 31, 2022)

But again, if I need to save more of my money for two ponies, I will do that.


----------



## Palomino (Mar 31, 2022)

Depends on the pony! Some do just fine around other animals. Some would rather be alone than with a small animal like a goat, lol. Also depends on how much time you are planning to spend with them. If you want to do a lot of training/trail drives/hikes etc. you are probably better off with just one pony. If it will be more of a pasture horse with not as much time and handling, then it would appreciate having another pony to share the pasture and play with. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## miniaturefarm (Mar 31, 2022)

Palomino said:


> Depends on the pony! Some do just fine around other animals. Some would rather be alone than with a small animal like a goat, lol. Also depends on how much time you are planning to spend with them. If you want to do a lot of training/trail drives/hikes etc. you are probably better off with just one pony. If it will be more of a pasture horse with not as much time and handling, then it would appreciate having another pony to share the pasture and play with. Hope that makes sense!


Yes, I think I'm going to take it on walks / do training etc.  On another website called " new rider " I also asked about Shetland ponies, someone said that "Straw or grain crops is not suitable for a pony to graze a sole source of forage" is that true? will my pony be able to graze off of the growing straw? if not I'm not sure what I'm going to do lol.


----------



## Palomino (Mar 31, 2022)

Again it really depends on the horse, so there are really not many feeding rules that can apply to all horses. Some horses seem to get fat on air and some of my Shetlands eat more than a full size horse to stay in shape.
First, I would try to find out what kind of grass your pasture has. Post a picture here!
Second, I would try to find a breeder in your area and talk to them, visit their farm etc. and see what works for them in your area. Finding someone like that will be invaluable, especially if you can buy a horse from them as they can help you with all your questions pertinent to your particular area.


----------



## miniaturefarm (Mar 31, 2022)

I hope this is a good photo of course we have more land tho lol, if you need pictures tell me. But in the fall it gets yellow and tall, in the summer it’s very green and tall with buttercups,daisys, and other flowers. Right now it’s like this.


----------



## miniaturefarm (Mar 31, 2022)

we also dont have a fence 


miniaturefarm said:


> View attachment 90408I hope this is a good photo of course we have more land tho lol, if you need pictures tell me. But in the fall it gets yellow and tall, in the summer it’s very green and tall with buttercups,daisys, and other flowers. Right now it’s like this.


(right now we don't even have a fence or barn yet so ignore that Haha)


----------



## Baymule (Apr 2, 2022)

Straw is the "grass" from growing grains like wheat or oats. I think what you are describing is broom sedge. It grows in clumps, grows about 2 feet tall, is very green in summer, leading one to believe that it is nice grass, turns brown golden in fall/winter. Nothing eats it. Mow it, keep it mowed and kill it out. Lime will change the PH and also kill it out. If you mow it down, the other grasses underneath will come on out and grow better.

A good fence is imperative with livestock. How big of an area do you have to fence?


----------



## miniaturefarm (Apr 2, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Straw is the "grass" from growing grains like wheat or oats. I think what you are describing is broom sedge. It grows in clumps, grows about 2 feet tall, is very green in summer, leading one to believe that it is nice grass, turns brown golden in fall/winter. Nothing eats it. Mow it, keep it mowed and kill it out. Lime will change the PH and also kill it out. If you mow it down, the other grasses underneath will come on out and grow better.
> 
> A good fence is imperative with livestock. How big of an area do you have to fence?


We have about 20 acres or more in the field, an acre should be best for a Shetland pony if I'm correct. I may get 2 ponies though, so I will keep mowing in like a lawn? and wait until it's all dead kind of? and the grasses underneath will be better? sorry for all this confusion the grass out here has always been a problem. The goats didn't eat it either. Thank you!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 2, 2022)

Mow the broomsedge, especially in the early fall or late summer before it goes to seed. Mowing helps the other grasses because the broomsedge shades out the other grasses. Now it down, the sunlight can reach the other grasses and they can grow. 

Fence several pastures if you can to rotation graze the pony. If kept in one area ALL the time, he will eventually stomp and eat the grass to the dirt and kill it. Then you have a dust bowl or a mud hole. Ever see a horse or other livestock in a bare dirt lot or small pasture? 

Move him to another pasture to give the grass a chance to rest and regrow.


----------

